# CHROME FUSE BOX COVER FOR R34 GTR



## GTR NUTTER (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi peeps i am after a Chrome fuse box cover with the GTR logo on it for a R34 GTR can anyone Help please....cheers my number is 07973-733441 (rab)


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

We have them in stock.

They are £90inc vat.

Richard


----------



## GTR NUTTER (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks mate i will give you a bell tomorrow


----------



## N28SKY (Jan 26, 2018)

Richard Bell said:


> We have them in stock.
> 
> They are £90inc vat.
> 
> Richard


Hi Richard
Do you still stock these chrome fuse box covers?
Thanks


----------

